# Manual machine



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

I just built a manual machine. I've been practicing manuals in my driveway for years and have never been able to get my front wheel very high. There was one time when I was able to loop out, and it kind of startled me, and I've never been able to do it again. So I think with me it's more of a fear thing than knowing the proper motion. I'm almost 60 and more afraid of getting hurt than I used to be.

In my first session on the machine, I was able to easily get up to the balance position, so again I think it was more of a fear problem than skill/movement problem for me. I don't know yet how it will translate to the trail, but I still need a lot more practice on the machine to work on my balance and to make sure I keep my arms straight. It's also a good workout -- I got surprisingly tired during the practice session.

Somewhat related to this, over the past few years I've also been practicing some forward and backward rolls on the ground. Having not done this in decades, and being in my late 50's, they were a little scary at first, but now I'm a lot more comfortable with them. I've also been doing things like handstands against a wall, cartwheels, and single leg balancing poses, trying to maintain some athleticism, balance, and mobility as I get older.

Does anyone else here in the 50+ group practice on a manual machine? Did it help?


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Yeah. I build one about 1.5 yr ago and used it for a couple of weeks. It's been taking up space in my storage shed since. The longer/slacker bike was harder to get up so it helped me perfect my technique so I could accomplish it with a less herculean effort.


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

jabrabu said:


> Does anyone else here in the 50+ group practice on a manual machine?


I've thought on and off about building a manual stand. But like Lone Rager, I've found my latest longer slacker bikes require more effort, and I'm not yet convinced building a manual stand is worth the effort. It'll be interesting to see other's responses.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Got a picture of this machine?


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

I played around on the manual machine a little more.

It's easy to cheat and use the rear brake to hold it at an angle, and you can also use your pedals to help. I think this is good since you can try different angles start getting a feel for body position and bike angle. Then as you get better you can avoid using the brake and remove the chain so you aren't cheating anymore.

So, even if it doesn't translate directly do doing a manual in the real world, I think the training of balance, movement, and body position has some value.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*What is a manual machine?*

When I first saw the title, I thought it jokingly referred to a non-eBike.
I can't even picture what you are talking about?


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Rev Bubba said:


> When I first saw the title, I thought it jokingly referred to a non-eBike.
> ?


Same here...


----------



## Gumby_rider (Apr 18, 2017)

Here is Jeff Lenosky showing how to build the ultimate manual machine 




I built one for my young boy to play on and from what I can observe, the only thing that helped was feeling that balance point. Other than that, he has to learn all other elements on the street. Popping the front wheel with the bike moving isn't the same as with the rear wheel locked in place. Same with side to side balance.


----------



## SoDakSooner (Nov 23, 2005)

Ive got one but that Jeff Lenosky vid is pretty good...and funny.

They say to make them more effective, take your chain off. and don't use the brakes.

I played around on mine for an afternoon, but didn't go to much effort. 

I am still working on wheelies.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Curious - has anyone ever actually graduated from using one of these silly things to hanging solid, real-life manuals?


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*Interesting*

I live near Jeff Lenosky and we ride the same trails at times. I even was a volunteer at demos he did a few times. You know, the old guy who lays down while Jeff does tricks over you.

Do I actually know him? No, nothing like that but I have fleetingly seen him ride in the woods.

I now know a manual machine is something I have no interest in building but it doesn't use batteries which is a good thing.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

^That's more or less my curiosity.
Do they actually translate to better, more confident manuals in the wild? Or would it be time better spent simply repetitively practicing manuals in a parking lot or the street in front of your house?


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

WHALENARD said:


> Or would it be time better spent simply repetitively practicing manuals in a parking lot or the street in front of your house?


I'm willing to bet that ~100% of the people who are actually good at manuals learned contraption-free.


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

slapheadmofo said:


> Curious - has anyone ever actually graduated from using one of these silly things to hanging solid, real-life manuals?


Yes. Its also a great tool for those that don't ever have any intention of manualling or developing jump skills, but still want to improve their trail riding on more technical terrain. Having a way to safely play with limits of balance has proved extremely useful in skill progression for all levels of riders that have used mine.


----------

